# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Alojador de fotos

## Melo Ribeiro

Tenho utilizado como alojador de fotos o Megagaleria.
Ultimamente, o mesmo vai-se abaixo constantemente, perdendo todas as fotos ali alojadas, bem como as que estão direccionadas para tópicos em vários fotos.

O que eu pretendo dos meus caros amigos, era a indicação de um alojador mais fiável, para que possa começar a itilizá-lo substituindo o Megagaleria.
Cumprimentos

----------


## João Magano

Se forem fotos relacionadas com este hobby proponho que utilizes o ReefForum  :SbSourire20: .

----------


## Duarte Alves

Ola a todos :Olá:  




> Se forem fotos relacionadas com este hobby proponho que utilizes o ReefForum .


Se nao for usa o photobucket ( www.photobucket.com ) é o que eu uso e nao tenho tido problemas ,só aceita imagens com no maximo 800x600 pixels

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Agradeço aos dois!
Pelas fotos relacionadas com este hoby,  tenho a situação resolvida.
O problema é que efectivamente tenho outros hobbies. (música, p.ex.)

----------

